# Swordtail fry!



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

This morning my swordtail had babies. :mrgreen: 
:fun: :fun: :fun:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Congrats


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

should I get a microworm starter culture for them?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i dont know but congratulations on the babies!!!! i have ones that are about 1-1/2 months old and all i feed them is pulverized flake food and pulverized freeze dried baby shrimp....i didnt know where to get the sstuff for a microworm culture...


----------

